# OCTOBER 2021 REGISTRATION - HOT OFF THE NCEES WEBSITE



## EBAT75 (May 18, 2021)

*Exam administration format*
Registration for the October 2021 pencil-and-paper exam administration will open at 10:00 a.m. EST on June 14 and close at 3:00 p.m. EDT on August 26. Exams will be administered on the day assigned as follows:

*Thursday, October 21, 2021*
Civil: Construction
Civil: Transportation
Civil: Water Resources and Environmental
SE Vertical Forces Bridges
SE Vertical Forces Buildings

*Friday, October 22, 2021*
Controls Systems
Civil: Geotechnical
Civil: Structural
Metallurgical/Materials
SE Lateral Forces Bridges
SE Lateral Forces Buildings


----------



## EBAT75 (May 18, 2021)

Watch out for your results on Friday, June 11th.


----------



## Br_Engr (Jun 1, 2021)

Based upon the October 2020 exam, the Exam Scoring Workshop was held on 12/2-12/5. Extending that to the April 2021 cycle, the Exam Scoring Workshop should start either tomorrow (6/2) or next Wednesday (6/9).


----------



## EBAT75 (Jun 1, 2021)

Tomorrow it will be. And bets are on for the big day - 11th as the astrologer predicts.


----------

